# need friends in WA want to meet new people



## familiesforfun (Oct 2, 2007)

If your new or arriving in Australia soon, don't know anybody, have a family of your own, wondering how the kids will make friends, come along to families for fun meets, meet new people, make friends and enjoy the WA lifestyle.
All age groups, everyone welcomed, if you would like to know more pm me Kate


----------



## linvil (Oct 10, 2007)

What a fabulous idea!


----------

